# Places to have your private labels sewn in



## Sirvivhor

Would like to hear from people that are putting private/custom labels on their shirts and how they are having them sewn in - what companies are you using or where are you sending them to be sewn in once you have them made? Thanks for all responses!


----------



## splathead

You want to get them done either from the place you get your shirts from, your screen printer, or a local seamstress. Otherwise, shipping will kill you.

If you buy your garments from TSC Apparel, they will sew in your labels for you relatively cheap. Also ask your screen printer, if he doesn't do it himself, he may know someone. Lastly, contact your dry cleaners or put a services wanted sign at your local sewing machine store.


----------



## topsy cret

Yep, definitely keep it local. Itll keep the cost way down


----------



## reuvas

I use to make that with the help of designer's tool from any online website. and then order on their outlet.


----------



## chrisf116

Agreed my screen printers refer someone local... That's your best bet - your printers or someone they recommend


----------



## Sirvivhor

Thanks to everyone. My problem is that I live in a beach resort area and most of the local businesses do not do what I need. I looked into Monag because they will private label what you order but it takes more than 30 days to get your order. As much as I don't want to, I may just start without private labels for now. Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## BAJITOONDA

Thats a great idea joe - put an ad at the local sewing machine store -i'm in tucson and need someone other than the lady i have. But she's doing an okay job of changing out labels for me. However alstyle will change out their labels for about .20 each but they want a min of 500 pcs to do it. I need to change out my orders too much to do that right now.


----------



## BAJITOONDA

You could either print transfers and heat them into the neck of the shirts - or you could print a label inside and just leave the size label there. I have done that and it looks good - or print outside the back of the neck the label info


----------



## BAJITOONDA

Hey joe - who is it in san antonio that does the huge oversized prints - i forgot their name - they specialize in the huge prints though. Thanks, del - can you please email me at [email protected] and let me know.


----------



## Neon Bible

We do Re-Label in house with screen printing orders. Not many local printers will even offer this service and at the low minimums we are able to do of 48-72. We do cut and sew with tags either printed directly into the shirt or woven tags sewn in.


----------



## BAJITOONDA

sounds great but you are way too far from me to make it workable... wish you were here in tucson.


----------



## Neon Bible

BAJITOONDA said:


> sounds great but you are way too far from me to make it workable... wish you were here in tucson.


We have clients all over the US from east to west coast and have free shipping. AZ is 4 days ups ground. Within the next 12 months we will have 3 day shipping to the entire US.


----------



## doskalata

Neon Bible said:


> We do Re-Label in house with screen printing orders. Not many local printers will even offer this service and at the low minimums we are able to do of 48-72. We do cut and sew with tags either printed directly into the shirt or woven tags sewn in.



how much would you typically charge to sew a woven label onto the sleeve of a shirt?

cost per shirt, or for a load of 72 shirts?


----------



## Neon Bible

doskalata said:


> how much would you typically charge to sew a woven label onto the sleeve of a shirt?
> 
> cost per shirt, or for a load of 72 shirts?


50 cents each, that would also include opening a seam-removing tag-inserting tag and stitching. 

We also offer free ground shipping, so it pays to have everything done under one roof.

Tutex shirts are great because they all have tear away tags and do not require and sewing or removal cost if we are doing tagless re-label printing on the inside of shirt.


----------



## doskalata

Neon Bible said:


> 50 cents each, that would also include opening a seam-removing tag-inserting tag and stitching.
> 
> We also offer free ground shipping, so it pays to have everything done under one roof.
> 
> Tutex shirts are great because they all have tear away tags and do not require and sewing or removal cost if we are doing tagless re-label printing on the inside of shirt.



i think you may have misunderstood, i was asking about little SLEEVE tags that would be maybe .75 inch, and either sewn on the sleeve or at the bottom hem.

i plan to remove and print tagless neck labels myself


----------



## Neon Bible

I understand, sleeve tag or bottom hem. We charge 50 cents for all sewing of tags.


----------



## Neon Bible




----------



## doskalata

thanks for the insight, im curious, is it just a basic stitch, or is there something special to it? because if its going to cost that much id rather find a way to do it in-house. 

thanks again


----------



## splathead

doskalata said:


> thanks for the insight, im curious, is it just a basic stitch, or is there something special to it? because if its going to cost that much id rather find a way to do it in-house.


It's simply a running stitch. If you have a sewing machine, I would certainly consider doing it in-house vs. 2-way shipping. It's probably the easiest thing you could ever do on it.


----------



## doskalata

No one will probably want to do this in fear of loosing business or just a lack of desire, but if anyone is able and willing to post a short video of someone sewing a label on that would be so awesome!

im primarily interested on how to end the stitch, and ensure that it wont unravel or come undone.


----------



## Neon Bible

If you are just looking to learn how to use a sewing machine, a lot of alterations stores also offer local sewing classes.


----------



## splathead

doskalata said:


> im primarily interested on how to end the stitch, and ensure that it wont unravel or come undone.


Until someone does, let me give you a short explanation. The sewing maching has a reverse switch. To begin and end a label, use reverse to stitch over what you've already stitch.


----------

